# Ok, so how do I get custom screensavers?



## mysweetpeas (Sep 29, 2010)

I am brand new to the Kindle, and I am going to do the screensaver hack on my new K3 tonight (with my hubby's help  ). 

What do I need to do to get some custom screensavers?  I see threads here with lots of pictures already converted; do I simply right-click and save them to my computer?  Or do I need to do something else to them first?  As for my own pictures...how do I get them in the correct format (size and B&W) to be able to put them on my Kindle?

I hope my question makes sense.   Can somebody help a total newbie?


----------



## mysweetpeas (Sep 29, 2010)

Also...can I just go ahead and do the screensaver hack, or do I first need to have custom screensavers ready to install _before_ I start the hack?

Sorry for the dumb questions.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

1) Jailbreak
2) Screensaver hack

Make sure you keep a copy of the uninstall files on your computer or in a separate folder in your Kindle (just in case).

Screensaver resolution is 600 x 800 (BW/color irrelevant), so you can use your own images or save the ones that others posted for public consumption. There will be a separate folder for them on your Kindle after the hack is complete.

If the image is too small, it will be centered on the screen and surrounded with a white border. If it's too large, the Kindle will shrink it down, but that's just a waste of resources.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Some pictures you can just right click and save, others may be thumbnails which you need to left click on, go to the host site, get full size and then Rt click save.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

For the images here, I would first try to just click on any image you want to use. If it's a thumbnail, it will probably open up the full-size image on another page for you. If it's not "clickable" then just right-click it and save it, chances are that will be the full image.

You can also use this site to generate screensavers in black & white of the proper size from your own images: http://charles-reace.com/kindle_screensaver.php


----------



## mysweetpeas (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your help!   I was able to install the screensaver hack onto my K3, and it works great, yay!  Thank you!!  

Now I just need to convert a few of my own photos into the proper format for my Kindle.  I'd like to have some screensavers of my babies.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Where is the hack and how do I install it?  I've been waiting for someone to figure it out.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

This is something I've been wondering about as well.  There seems to be a good deal of information if you just Google "kindle screen saver hack". Unfortunately I won't have the opportunity to test any of this out until later tonight or tomorrow, but I'll let you know how it turns out when I do.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles

is this the site that everyone is using to get the screensaver hack?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33973.0.html

Here on KB... This is the thread my son used to change out his K3 pics.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

911jason said:


> You can also use this site to generate screensavers in black & white of the proper size from your own images: http://charles-reace.com/kindle_screensaver.php


Another vote for Charles' site - this makes sizing pictures about as easy as you can get!


----------

